# Umstieg vom Tower zum Gaming Laptop - Kaufberatung



## jpc89 (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wie der Titel es schon erahnen lässt, suche ich Ersatz für meinen Tower. Aufgrund eines Umzugs und entsprechenden Platzproblemen bekomme ich keinen Schreibtisch mehr unter. Die einzige Alternative wäre es, denn PC immer auf dem Esstisch auf und ab zu bauen und dazwischen irgendwo im Keller o.ä. zwischen zu lagern, was auf Dauer leider keine Option ist.

Da ich aber das zocken am PC nicht missen möchte bleibt nur ein ordentlicher Gaming Laptop.

Nachdem ich die ersten Herzstillstände aufgrund der sehr hohen Preise verdaut habe, will ich das Thema nun angehen und hoffe auf Hilfe hinsichtlich der Kaufentscheidung 

Gezockt werden primär Ego-Shooter a lá Battlefield etc. Damit sollte das Laptop auch für kommende Shooter wie Battlefield 5 keine Hürde darstellen.

Nachdem ich gestern einiges an Zeit gegoogelt habe bin ich auf den folgenden Laptop gestoßen: Asus ROG G751JY-T7328T 43,9 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das wäre somit zugleich +- mein Budget.

Ebenfalls bin ich über den Alienware gestolpert Alienware 17 Gaming-Notebook | Dell Deutschland

Der zwar etwas teurer ist aber von der Leistung her besser?!?! Hier kommt ihr ins Spiel 

Ich natürlich auch offen für andere Modelle ! 

Nochmals kurz zusammen gefasst: 

Gesucht wird ein Gaming Laptop / Budget +- 2200 € / aktuelle Games + zukünftig gute Performance bei neuen Titeln.

Vorab vielen Dank für euer Mühe ! 

Grüße 

JPC


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin jetzt nicht der superprofi was Gaming Laptops an geht, aber ich weiß das du bei den grafik Chips im Vergleich zur Desktop Version immer ne Stufe runter gehen kannst. 

So ist ne gtx 980m in etwa so schnell wie eine "echte" gtx 970.

Schonmal an ne steam machine oderso gedacht? Also nen Cube den du an deinen TV anschliesst.
Wenn du dir da selber was zusammenbastelst solltest du preislich deutlich unter nem Laptop sein aber mehr Leistung haben. Die neue r9 nano ist zb ne Grafikkarte die fast singt agiert wie ne gtx 980 (ti) aber sehr klein ist und wenig Strom braucht. 

Würde ich vllt mal drüber nachdenken. Laptops bringen halt oft Probleme mit sich, die man als Desktop Nutzer nicht kennt 

LG Basti


----------



## jpc89 (1. Februar 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt nicht der superprofi was Gaming Laptops an geht, aber ich weiß das du bei den grafik Chips im Vergleich zur Desktop Version immer ne Stufe runter gehen kannst.
> 
> So ist ne gtx 980m in etwa so schnell wie eine "echte" gtx 970.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass das aufgrund der Wohnzimmerkonfiguration nicht so angenehm zum zocken ist


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Februar 2016)

Schade ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2016)

Also, das muss ja eine Zwergenwohnung sein, wenn da nicht mal für nen PC Platz ist ^^   Das hört sich sehr komisch an, wenn ich dann höre, dass sogar für einen Esstisch Platz ist... ^^   Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung: ein aufgeklappter Laptop nimmt kaum weniger Platz weg als ein 24 Zoll Monitor und Tastatur. Die Maus rechnet man da nicht ein, denn ne Maus brauchst du ja auch beim Laptop. Und ne Stelle auf dem Boden für den PC mit einer Fläche von 20x50cm sollte doch eigentlich  überall zu finden sein...?  

 Wenn der einzige Tisch, an dem du spielen kannst, wirklich der Esstisch ist, wo man verständlicherweise keinen PC drunter stehen haben will, dann wäre trotzdem ein PC immer noch eine gute Lösung: es gibt auch sehr kleine, leichte Gehäuse, so dass du - wenn du den PC brauchst - diesen sehr leicht "aufbauen" kannst. Da hast du zwar dann ein Kabel für den Strom vom Tisch zu einer Steckdose, aber das hast du ja auch bei nem Laptop, da du nicht per Akku auf Dauer spielen kannst.

Bei Gehäusen gibt es viele sehr kleine, die in Frage kommen und auch starker Hardware Platz bieten, und auf Wunsch auch "was her machen" -. ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, aber es gibt auch welche mit diversen Farben wie zB http://geizhals.de/raijintek-styx-rot-mit-sichtfenster-0r200026-a1311505.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  Die Maße betragen nur 21,0cm Breite, 33,5cm Tiefe und 36,0cm Höhe. Wiegt keine 5kg, es gibt auch andere Farben. Es gibt aber auch ne Menge günstigere, die meisten sind dann halt einfach nur schwarz. 


Die Sache ist halt die, dass auch so eine GTX 980m nicht mal so schnell wie eine GTX 970 ist. Der Grafikchip ist der gleiche, aber die GTX 980m hat 10% weniger Takt UND 10% weniger Shadereinheiten, so dass sie ca 15-20% langsamer sein dürfte. Und als Vergleich: ein PC, der ne GTX 970 und nen i7 drin hat, würde ca 1100€ kosten.  Wenn du aber unbedingt nen Laptop willst, dann kannst du den nehmen - die Frage wäre, ob man vlt zu einer schwächeren Karte greift, die für BF4 trotzdem reicht, und FALLS es für zb BF5 nicht mehr reicht für Deine Ansprüche, dann würde man es verkaufen und ein neues holen.

Du kannst auch das hier nehmen ASUS ROG G752VY-GC144D (90NB09V1-M02990) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da sparst du gute 300€, und ne SSD kannst du auch selber einbauen, das wäre kein Problem. 240GB kriegst du für 70-90€.  Mehr als 8GB RAM braucht man auch nicht, aber auch das kannst du selber für 40-45€ nachrüsten. Etwas teurer gäb es auch noch was von MSI MSI GT72S 6QE Dominator Pro G - GT72S-6QEG82FD (001782-SKU1106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber immer noch keine 1800€.


----------



## luki0710 (1. Februar 2016)

Wen du auf miniatx Ebene dir einen PC zusammen bauen lässt dann sollte das von der Gehäuse Größe her wirklich doch passen. Tastatur und Maus kannst bei nicht Gebrauch doch untern Tisch stellen. 21,5 Zoll Bildschirm sollte doch auch über all hin passen.
Wenn du Handwerklich (sehr) begabt bist und du die Möglichkeiten dazu hast kannst du dir doch auch ein Gehäuse bauen, welches unterm Tisch (quer) hängt.
Sonst kann ich Herbboy recht geben. Du solltest dir aber wirklich allen Konsequenzen bewusst sein.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2016)

Was mir noch einfällt: wenn der aktuelle PC reicht, kann man große Teile einfach übernehmen und muss nur ein neues Gehäuse und ggf Mainboard besorgen, und VIELLEICHT ne andere Grafikkarte je nach dem, was für ein Gehäuse man will.


----------



## jpc89 (2. Februar 2016)

Okay okay okay.... 

Der Satan wurde erfolgreich ausgetrieben 

Nach langem hin und her, hab ich eine Alternative gefunden, die wie folgt aussieht.

Im Schlafzimmer ist Platz für einen Schreibtisch, der aber nicht auf Dauer dort stehen kann / soll --> Platztechnisch 

Die Lösung: Amazon.de: Campingtisch höhenverstellbar Tisch 100x60x73-94 Falttisch

 

Negativpunkt ist halt, dass der PC nach und vor dem zocken erst aufgebaut bzw. danach abgebaut werden muss - aber ein bisschen Verlust ist immer ^^ (Kann aber im großen Kleiderschrank verstaut werden!)

Somit alles Gut - Danke an euch  

Da der "alte" jetzt bleibt, möchte ich ihn ein wenig aufmotzen, gerade die Graka ist überholungsbedürftig.

Hier mal meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: IN WIN GRone Big Tower ohne Netzteil grau
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
MB: Asus Z87M-Plus (C2) Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
SDD: 250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-7TE250BW)
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
GRAKA: Sapphire 11188-05-20G Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI-e, GDDR5 Speicher, 2x DVI Mini HDMI, 1 GPU)

Was sagt ihr, seht ihr Handlungsbedarf wenn ja wo ?

Sind zusätzliche 2x4 GB sinnvoll? Preis der Riegel aktuell 44 €

Welche Graka?  In Kombination mit evtl. neuem Monitor?? Aktuell habe ich einen Benq LCD G222HDL der auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat...

Über dein ein oder anderen Rat würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

Also "PC aufbauen" ist ja was übertrieben: Maus und Tastatur lässt du einfach immer angeschlossen und legst die auf den PC, Monitorkabel lässt du auch am PC - dann musst du nur den PC und Monitor hinstellen und mit Strom verbinden und das Monitorkabel anstecken sowie Maus und Tastatur auf den Tisch stellen  

 Grafikkarte: eine AMD R9 280X für 200€ wäre schon doppelt so schnell. Die ist ein Auslaufmodell, aber teils für 200€ zu haben. Der Nachfolger ist die R9 380X, die ist kaum schneller, braucht aber weniger Strom - kostet 230-250€. Nvidia hat ab 190€ die GTX 960, die schwächer ist (ca10-15% ) aber sehr stromsparend. Oder du nimmst direkt eine GTX 970 oder R9 390, das sind Top-Karten, die für maximale Details reichen und 0330-360€ kosten Die AMD ist nen Tick schneller und mit 8GB RAM, aber mit 100W mehr Strombedarf bei Last. Die Nvidia hat 4GB RAM, von dem nur 3,5 auch komplett nutzbar ist.  Noch teurere Karten bringen nur wenig Mehrleistung außer man nimmt direkt eine GTX 980 Ti für 700€, die wäre dann 30-40% schneller.

 Willst du denn übertakten?  Hast du nen guten CPU-Kühler? Du könntest so oder so ein DEUTLICH kompakteres Gehäuse nehmen, denn Dein Board hat mATX, und selbst wenn es ATX hätte gäbe es viel kleinere Gehäuse als dieses riesige In WIN. zB das hier wiegt keine 5kg und hat genug Platz für lange Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler bis 15,5cm Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz, schallgedämmt (SIL-352M-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  20cm breit, 38cm hoch, 47cm tief. Als Vergleich: Dein Gehäuse ist 24,5cm breit, 56cm hoch und 59cm tief. 

 Oder das hier, das hat "sogar" Tragegriffe: BitFenix Prodigy M weiß (BFC-PRM-300-WWXKW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 25cm breit, 40cm hoch, 36cm tief


 RAM muss man nicht updaten, kann man auch noch warten.


----------



## jpc89 (2. Februar 2016)

Was das Gehäuse angeht, ist das jetzt sowieso zweitranig da der Rechner ob klein oder groß bei Nichtnutzung im Schrank verschwindet. Das Geld und den Umbau kann ich mir daher sparen. 

Habe bis dato nicht übertaktet. Habe mich bis dato noch nicht wirklich eingelesen und stand dem Thema, aufgrund Unwissenheit, etwas verhaltener gegenüber. Will mich aber mit dem Thema beschäftigen, dann muss aber in jedem Fall ein neuer CPU Kühler her - Empfehlung?

Was denkst du bzgl. neuem Monitor? Lohnt sich das überhaupt bzw. wie groß ist der Bildunterschied? Wie oben geschrieben hab noch nen LCD von Benq 21,5 Zoll


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Was das Gehäuse angeht, ist das jetzt sowieso zweitranig da der Rechner ob klein oder groß bei Nichtnutzung im Schrank verschwindet. Das Geld und den Umbau kann ich mir daher sparen.
> 
> Habe bis dato nicht übertaktet. Habe mich bis dato noch nicht wirklich eingelesen und stand dem Thema, aufgrund Unwissenheit, etwas verhaltener gegenüber. Will mich aber mit dem Thema beschäftigen, dann muss aber in jedem Fall ein neuer CPU Kühler her - Empfehlung?
> 
> Was denkst du bzgl. neuem Monitor? Lohnt sich das überhaupt bzw. wie groß ist der Bildunterschied? Wie oben geschrieben hab noch nen LCD von Benq 21,5 Zoll




Ein Macho HR-02 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2 oder be quiet Dark Rock 2 wäre zB ne gute Wahl fürs Übertakten. Wegen des Monitors: es gibt halt schon sehr gute Monitore in 24 Zoll für 150-200€, das dürfte sich durchaus lohnen. Und so richtig "Gamer"-Monitore mit 144Hz sind halt etwas teurer, muss aber nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## jpc89 (2. Februar 2016)

4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 380X Gaming G1 Aktiv PCIe

Die AMD R9 280X finde ich gerade nicht wirklich im WWW

Das oben wäre dann die R9 380X, hier von gibt es aber zig Modelle 

R9 380X -> Radeon R9 Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA)

Welche wäre dann die empfehlenswerteste?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## luki0710 (2. Februar 2016)

Es gibt dort zweimal die von Asus, ich weiß nicht was da anders ist, wenn nichts dann die. Sonst sind Gigabyte Karten immer gut.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

Ich würde die Gigabyte oder die Sapphire nehmen. Die Sapphire hat etwas mehr Takt und kostet nicht mehr, also an sich wäre die meine Wahl.


----------



## jpc89 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage bzgl. zocken und WLAN.

Da ich lediglich einen Netzwerkanschluss habe und der hinter dem TV ist, steht entsprechend dort der Router. Um nicht immer ein Lan Kabel durch die Bude zu legen ist nun meine Frage ob ich über WLAN ebenfall stabil zocken kann? 

Wenn Ja, was ist als Empfänger besser USB Stick oder PCI?


----------



## fud1974 (3. Februar 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage bzgl. zocken und WLAN.
> 
> Da ich lediglich einen Netzwerkanschluss habe und der hinter dem TV ist, steht entsprechend dort der Router. Um nicht immer ein Lan Kabel durch die Bude zu legen ist nun meine Frage ob ich über WLAN ebenfall stabil zocken kann?



Klar kannst du drüber stabil zocken (sofern das WLAN keine Zicken macht), der Großteil der Konsolen dürfte heute über WLAN betrieben werden.. vermute ich mal einfach. Von meinen Konsolen ist die WiiU über WLAN angebunden, bisher hab ich in der Praxis da nie großartig den Unterschied
zu den über LAN angebundenen Geräten gespürt. Grenzfälle mag es natürlich geben wenn es dir auf jede Milisekunde im Ping ankommt oder wenn das WLAN ausgelastet ist durch weitere Clients die simultan drüber laufen.



> Wenn Ja, was ist als Empfänger besser USB Stick oder PCI?



Gute Frage.. ich hab meiner Frau einen recht kompakten Rechner mit ITX Mainboard gebaut, da war im Mainboard das WLAN integriert.. allerdings ist das technisch
auch so eine "Riser" Karte die in einem extra kleinen Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard sitzt, ob die Anbindung da dann letztlich immer wirklich schneller ist als die USB Lösung
(und ob das bei USB pauschal langsamer ist oder je nach Treiber und USB Stick verschieden) kann ich gar nicht sagen, ich wollte damals einfach nur vermeiden dass noch ein USB Port dauerhaft belegt ist..
und ausserdem haben die Mainboards mit integrierten WLAN oft nach aussen im Slotblech dann richtig eine drehbare Antenne die man noch ausrichten kann, das war mir ganz symphatisch..  die USB "Sticks"
sind heute ja oft eher Nano-Empfänger, da ist mit Ausrichten nicht viel (sofern man das überhaupt braucht).


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage bzgl. zocken und WLAN.
> 
> Da ich lediglich einen Netzwerkanschluss habe und der hinter dem TV ist, steht entsprechend dort der Router. Um nicht immer ein Lan Kabel durch die Bude zu legen ist nun meine Frage ob ich über WLAN ebenfall stabil zocken kann?
> 
> Wenn Ja, was ist als Empfänger besser USB Stick oder PCI?


 USB ist an sich bewährt und simpler, aber "besser", also: es gibt gute Sticks und gute Karte, und miese Sticks und Karten...   WENN du einen bewährten Stick nimmst, wäre das keine verkehrte Wahl. Denn die meisten "Normaluser" wissen nicht, wie man Karten einbaut, so dass Sticks sich sehr gut verkaufen und daher auch sehr ausgereift sind. Natürlich gibt es aber auch gute Karten, aber da hast du halt immer das "Risiko" eines Treiberkonfliktes, weil die PCIe-Ports von der Ressourcenverwaltung her idR näher am "Rest" dran sind als ein USB-Port. 

Zum Gamen: du hast per WLAN halt immer nen etwas höheren Ping als per LAN - aber ob es so viel mehr ist, dass du dann einen Nachteil hast, hängt vom Anspruch (manche verlassen ja schon Server, wenn der Ping 70 statt 60 beträgt... ) und davon ab, was am Ende denn für ein Ping entsteht. Je nach dem kann es schon mal echt viel sein, aber wenn der Router in der Nähe ist, sollte es an sich gut klappen, wenn du nicht ein "Pro-Gamer" bist bzw. meinst einer zu sein. 

Was für nen Router hast du?


----------



## jpc89 (4. Februar 2016)

Hab keinen besonderen Router - Kabel Deutschland Standard Teil

Wäre DLAN eine Alternative oder geben die sich nichts?


----------



## luki0710 (4. Februar 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Hab keinen besonderen Router - Kabel Deutschland Standard Teil
> 
> Wäre DLAN eine Alternative oder geben die sich nichts?


Weißt du ob du 5Ghz hast oder 2,4Ghz?
Geht DLan übrrhaupt in Mehrparteihäusern gut?


----------



## jpc89 (4. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Weißt du ob du 5Ghz hast oder 2,4Ghz?
> Geht DLan übrrhaupt in Mehrparteihäusern gut?



Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung - bei beiden Punkten


----------



## luki0710 (5. Februar 2016)

Sonst versuch dochmal herauszufinden wie viel Ghz du hast. Mit 2,4Ghz kannst du spielen, wenn dir aber 5Ghz zurverfügung stehen dann sollte man diese  auch nutzen.


----------



## jpc89 (5. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Sonst versuch dochmal herauszufinden wie viel Ghz du hast. Mit 2,4Ghz kannst du spielen, wenn dir aber 5Ghz zurverfügung stehen dann sollte man diese  auch nutzen.




Werde mir wohl TP-Link Archer T2UH AC600 Dual Band High Gain WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör holen


----------



## jpc89 (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen 

wie schon  in vorherigen Post geschrieben, will ich mein System pimpen.

Die aktuelle Konfiguration seht ihr auf der vorherigen Seite.

Hab mir jetzt die folgende Hardware unter Berücksichtigung der Tipps von Herbboy  herausgesucht :

8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate


8476041 - EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower

zum übertakten ( lohnt sich das übertakten und geht's mit meinem mainboard?)


AOC G2460PF 61cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

beim Monitor noch Tipps? Sollte in diesem preissegment bzw. Max 300€ sein...

seht ihr ansonsten noch wo Handlungsbedarf?

Vorab danke ??????☺️


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Nö, sieht an sich alles gut aus.


----------



## jpc89 (11. Februar 2016)

Bildschirm auch in dem Preissegment i.O.?

Das mainboard hält auch das übertakten des CPU aus? 

Ram meintest du lohnt nicht auf 16 gb - wieso eigentlich ?


----------



## luki0710 (11. Februar 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Ram meintest du lohnt nicht auf 16 gb - wieso eigentlich ?



Kauf dir die anderen 8GB lieber später.
Angenommen ein Spiel belegt 6GB, dann merkst du keinen Unterschied ob nun 2GB frei sind oder 10GB.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Welches Board nimmst du denn jetzt? Das Asus ist bei mindfactory nicht mehr lieferbar. Aber generell: ein i5-4670k zB plus ein Z97 oder Z97-Board würde immer gehen - je besser das Board, desto mehr holst du halt raus an Takt. 

RAM: wenn du deswegen nicht woanders sparen musst, kannst du natürlich auch 2x8GB nehmen. Nötig isses aber in nächster Zeit noch nicht.


----------



## jpc89 (11. Februar 2016)

Asus Z87M-Plus (C2) Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel

Dass ist das mainboard was ich schon habe und das bleibt 
Bildschirm passt ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Asus Z87M-Plus (C2) Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel
> 
> Dass ist das mainboard was ich schon habe und das bleibt
> Bildschirm passt ?


Jo, passt. CPU ist dann der i5-4670K ?


----------



## luki0710 (11. Februar 2016)

Ein Freund hat den Bildschirm auch. Die Farben sind wirklich leicht blass, mich stört das aber gar nicht.


----------



## jpc89 (12. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, passt. CPU ist dann der i5-4670K ?




Genau


----------



## jpc89 (12. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat den Bildschirm auch. Die Farben sind wirklich leicht blass, mich stört das aber gar nicht.



Hab ich auch gelesen, aber zu dem Preis mit freesynch gibt glaub ich kaum Alternativen die besser wären ??


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gelesen, aber zu dem Preis mit freesynch gibt glaub ich kaum Alternativen die besser wären ??


 nein, aber die Frage ist halt: AMD Freesync oder vlt ein besseres Bild, dafür nur 60Hz und/oder kein Freesync? Da muss man sich halt entscheiden. Der AOC ist nun mal der allerbilligste Monitor mit 144Hz und Freesync - da isses klar, dass teurere vermutlich besser sind. Wenn das Bild wirklich "schlecht" sein sollte, kannst du den ja eh wieder zurücksenden.


----------



## jpc89 (24. August 2016)

Guten Abend Zusammen!

Leider musste das Thema Update PC in den letzten Monaten aufgrund von Zeitmangel ruhen. Nun möchte ich den Thread von Anfang des Jahres "wiederbeleben" und meinen PC auf- / umrüsten oder gar teilweise neu konfigurieren.

Bei den ein oder anderen Komponenten bin ich mir aktuell nicht sicher ob sich ein Tausch lohnt- z.B. Mainboard


Hab mal ein bisschen bei mindfactory rumgespielt und folgenden Warenkorb zusammen gestellt.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221886d03e82cab461dad645d7ee9655bb1a2a5df4e94

Übertakten ist anfangs nicht geplant, möchte ich mir aber offen halten.

Laufwerk / SSD / HDD möchte ich aus dem alten System mitnehmen (siehe Seite 1 des Thread)

Wäre auch um ne Alternative bzgl. Tower nicht böse, vorausgesetzt die Hardware passt rein.

Vorab vielen Dank für euer Unterstützung!


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2016)

Das passt an sich ganz gut, ich würde aber wegen Übertakten einen etwas besseren Kühler nehmen. zB Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower K  bzw Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower K  oder be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower K  oder Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition Tower K

Und beim RAM 3000er, zB  8636225 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V rot  (gibt es auch in schwarz) oder  8634936 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX  oder 16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 


Und die Grafikkarte: das ist halt eine "founders Edition" mit nur einem Lüfter - eine Karte mit 2 Lüftern wäre wohl leiser. Aber die GTX 1070 sind da aktuell recht schwer zu haben.
Gehäuse ist auch gut.


----------



## jpc89 (24. August 2016)

Gerade bei der Grafikkarte bin ich leicht überfordert. Diese "founders Edition" habe ich eigentlich ohne irgendeinen Hintergedanken gewählt. 

Worin unterscheiden die Modelle sich den? Diese besser ? 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Super Jetstream

Was den RAM betrifft... 

Worin unterscheiden sich die 3 von dir geposteten untereinander? Was sagt 2666 DIMM zu 3000 DIMM aus?


----------



## coolbit (24. August 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Gerade bei der Grafikkarte bin ich leicht überfordert. Diese "founders Edition" habe ich eigentlich ohne irgendeinen Hintergedanken gewählt.
> 
> Worin unterscheiden die Modelle sich den? Diese besser ? 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Super Jetstream
> 
> ...



Servus,

die Founders Edition ist das Modell was direkt von Nvidia kommt. Es hat nur einen Lüfter und wird recht warm und damit laut. 
Empfehlenswert wären zb. Die Inno3d GTX iChill X3 oder die Palit Gamerock. Die sind sehr gut gekühlt, leise und von Werk aus übertaktet. 
Der RAM unterscheidet sich mehr oder weniger nur im Takt, ob nun DIMM 2666 oder DIMM 3000 ist relativ egal, einen grossen Unterscheid wird man da nicht merken.

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## jpc89 (24. August 2016)

quasi diese hier?

8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock Aktiv PCIe


----------



## coolbit (24. August 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> quasi diese hier?
> 
> 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock Aktiv PCIe



Ja genau. Die Karte steht stellvertretent für alle "normal" übertakteten Grafikkarten. Es gibt davon noch extreme Varianten, die aber recht teuer und kaum verfügbar sind. Zudem übertakten die Gamerock oder die IChill auch von Haus aus wesentlich höher als angegeben. Ich hab zb die IChill X3 und die taktet im Boost mit 1950 Mhz, obwohl nur 1822 Mhz angegeben sind. Ähnliches hab ich auch bei den anderen Modellen gelesen. Die teuren Spitzenmodelle schaffen idR. auch nicht viel mehr. 

Gruß coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2016)

Man muss halt immer schauen, welches Modell zu welchem Preis verfügbar ist. zB 500€ zu zahlen, nur weil die "sogar" 1880 und nicht "nur" 1840 MHz Boosttakt hat, wäre Unsinn. Aber die Palit wäre gut, oder auch diese hier 67289 - 8192MB Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix


----------



## jpc89 (25. August 2016)

Danke für das Feedback !

Das wäre die aktuelle Kofiguration 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221c1d99134cfb7df57d3891c1c0c2f62ef7b3e8ac59d

Irgendwo noch Potential zum Austausch? 

Die Platten kommen aus meinem alten in den neuen

250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 32MB 3.5''


----------



## coolbit (25. August 2016)

Servus, 

das schaut ganz ordentlich aus. Evtl. kannst Du noch darüber nachdenken, das Netzteil gegen das 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold  auszutauschen. Das ist von der Qualität und Effizienz her noch etwas besser (kostet allerdings auch 25€ mehr), wirklich notwendig ist es aber nicht. Ansonsten passt alles. 

Gruß coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2016)

alles gut - wenn der PC sehr lange am Tag an ist, würde sich das bessere Netzteil lohnen, aber ansonsten muss es nicht unbedingt sein - das von Dir gewählte gehört auch schon zu den besseren.


----------



## jpc89 (25. August 2016)

Okay - Danke für die Hilfe ! Dann steht die Konfiguration.

In dem Atemzug muss natürlich auch ein Monitor her, hier will ich auf WQHD gehen.

Aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse max. 70 cm zum Bildschirm befürchte ich das 27 Zoll zu groß sind..

Bei 24 Zoll mit 144 hz  und G Sync schaut die Auswahl nun auch nicht so dolle aus.


----------



## jpc89 (25. August 2016)

Was haltet ihr von dem CPU Kühler?

Enermax Liqmax II 120 Komplett-Wasserk


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Okay - Danke für die Hilfe ! Dann steht die Konfiguration.
> 
> In dem Atemzug muss natürlich auch ein Monitor her, hier will ich auf WQHD gehen.
> 
> ...


  also, ich sitze bei Maus/Tastatur 70-80cm weg, per Gamepad zurückgelehnt 90-100cm. Ich hab WQHD und 27 Zoll - das ist kein Problem. Wenn du jetzt 20cm vor dem Schirm hängst, DANN wäre 27 Zoll vlt zu groß - aber so ab 60-70cm sicher nicht. FullHD und 27: das wäre vlt ein Problem, da du dann ggf. "Pixel" klar erkennen kannst. Aber du kannst es ja auch mal simulieren: Pappe oder so an den Rahmen Deines jetzigen Monitors, damit der die Maße eines 27 Zoll-Modells annimmt. Ca 62x37cm. 

Bei 24 Zoll wiederum macht WQHD halt wiederum nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## jpc89 (25. August 2016)

Bildschirm ist bestellt..

Habe gerade bei Amazon den Dell S2716DG für 345€ bestellt ))))


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Bildschirm ist bestellt..
> 
> Habe gerade bei Amazon den Dell S2716DG für 345€ bestellt ))))


 nur 345€ ? ^^ Wirklich Amazon und kein ggf. unseriöser Marketplace-Händler? Da gibt es welche, die als Masche dann eine mail senden mit Zahlungsaufforderung bzw dich auffordern, dass du dich per Mail melden sollst und dann Kontodaten bekommst, wo das Geld hin soll - *das auf KEINEN FALL machen! Bezahlung nur über das Amazon-System

*Teils werden auch seriöse Marketplace-Händler "gehackt", das Angebot stammt dann gar nicht wirklich von denen.


----------



## jpc89 (26. August 2016)

Ist zwar über marketplace, aber Zahlung über Amazon (hab auch wie du oben schreibst nen Händler gesehen mit dieser E-Mail Masche).

Ob das Teil ankommt, wie und ob es der richtige ist bleibt abzuwarten bzw. wo der Haken ist ^^ 

Aber durch die Amazom A-Z Garantie dürfte ich mir nichts vergeben, wenn das unseriös war...

Lass ich mich mal überraschen, traue dem ganzen noch nicht ganz... 

PS. Monitor wird auch als neu deklariert


----------



## coolbit (26. August 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem CPU Kühler?
> 
> Enermax Liqmax II 120 Komplett-Wasserk



Hiho,

persönlich halte ich von solchen "nur CPU" Wasserkühlungen nicht viel. Sie mögen gut funktionieren, aber sehr viel Sinn ergeben sie nur, wenn ein Towerkühler nicht passen würde. 
Du hast ja dennoch einen Lüfter gleich danneben der evtl. Geräusche macht, und im Normalfall ist die Grafikkarte eh das lauteste Bauteil, da hört man einen normalen Luftkühler auch nicht. 
Zudem besteht (zumindest bei mir  ) immer die Befürchtung, dass das Ding mit der Zeit undicht wird und eine Sauerrei hinterlässt. Aber da bin ich von Arbeit aus vorgeschädigt 

Der Monitor wäre für die 345€ wirklich ein sensationelles Schnäppchen, normal kostet der ja fast das Doppelte. Bitte mal berichten, ob da tätsächlich das richtige Modell ankommt.


----------



## jpc89 (26. August 2016)

Bestellung wurde storniert, lt. Händler wurde er gehackt.  

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## jpc89 (26. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich sitze bei Maus/Tastatur 70-80cm weg, per Gamepad zurückgelehnt 90-100cm. Ich hab WQHD und 27 Zoll - das ist kein Problem. Wenn du jetzt 20cm vor dem Schirm hängst, DANN wäre 27 Zoll vlt zu groß - aber so ab 60-70cm sicher nicht. FullHD und 27: das wäre vlt ein Problem, da du dann ggf. "Pixel" klar erkennen kannst. Aber du kannst es ja auch mal simulieren: Pappe oder so an den Rahmen Deines jetzigen Monitors, damit der die Maße eines 27 Zoll-Modells annimmt. Ca 62x37cm.
> 
> Bei 24 Zoll wiederum macht WQHD halt wiederum nicht viel Sinn.



Genau dass denke ich auch das bei 24 ZoLL WQHD nicht viel Sinn macht .

Gehe dann wohl Richtung 27 Zoll und vermutlich nehme ich dann den Dell trotzdem zum normalen Preis oder gibt's noch Alternativen?


----------



## jpc89 (26. August 2016)

Hab jetzt nochmal meinen Warenkorb geupdatet:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221357d61cccfa3dbf1b65574bc54af5180233ae5a5bc

Ergänzt habe ich den Monitor und 2 günstige Lüfter für den Deckel des Case. (Müssten die gleichen sein die bereits verbaut sind.

So.,,,. 

Gibts noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


----------



## coolbit (26. August 2016)

Servus,

passt, ein recht schönes setup. Die 2 extra Lüfter würde ich mir aber erstmal sparen. Im Zweifelsfall kann man die immer nachrüsten. Das Gehäuse sollte mit den 3 vorinstallierten Lüftern eigentlich kühl genug bleiben und falls die Lüfter zu laut sind hast du nicht gleich 5 davon rumliegen  

Gruß
coolbit


----------



## jpc89 (26. August 2016)

Jetzt noch den Segen von Herbboy bzgl.
PC und Monitor und wir wären denke ich durch   

Danke vorab für die Unterstützung


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2016)

Ich sehe das genau so. FALLS die Lüfter zu laut sein sollten, kannst du die ggf. am Board betreiben und langsamer drehen lassen oder auch per Adapter auf 7V stellen, falls die keinen Stecker haben für einen Anschluss am Board. Oder auch selber umbasteln: man muss nur zwei der Kabel des Lüftersteckers vertauschen, damit 7 statt 12 Volt ankommen. 

Aber das mitgelieferte reicht dicke: denn vorne sind zwei Lüfter drin, und VIELLEICHT drehen die auf 1200 U/Min, was deutlich hörbar sein könnte, aber an sich eh schon zu viel wäre. 600-800 U/Min reichen dicke, an sich sogar nur ein Lüfter vorne mit dem Speed würde schon reichen. Daher wäre ein runterstellena auf 7V oder ein Regeln per Board auf zB 50-60% kein Problem. Und den hinteren hört man eh nicht so gut, weil er eben "hinten" sitzt und somit weiter weg von Dir  

und der Rest passt.

PS: hab ich mir leider gedacht, dass das mit dem Händler ein Hack war. Zwar KÖNNTE es bei einem Auktions- und Pfandhaus wirklich sein, dass ein Monitor fabrikneu als Pfand in Zahlung gegeben, nicht in der Frist abgelöst wurde und dann unter Marktpreis verkauft wird - aber SO viel günstiger, und dann noch die "Aufforderung" mit der email... das stank echt gewaltig. Ich hab so einen Fall auch schon mal bei Amazon gemeldet, da ging es um einen PC mit einer GTX 1080, die bekanntermaßen ja deutlich über 600€ kostet, und der GANZE PC inkl Core i7 und SSD usw. sollte 599€ kosten - nee, is klar...


----------



## jpc89 (27. August 2016)

Abschließend doch noch eine Frage. 

Hatte  das Thema ja vorher schon mal angesprochen,  ich will den Rechner mit WLAN betreiben stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob USB  oder Karte. Bin da irgendwie noch total unschlüssig...


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2016)

jpc89 schrieb:


> Abschließend doch noch eine Frage.
> 
> Hatte  das Thema ja vorher schon mal angesprochen,  ich will den Rechner mit WLAN betreiben stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob USB  oder Karte. Bin da irgendwie noch total unschlüssig...


 schwer zu sagen. USB-Vorteil: wird oft gekauft, daher MANCHMAL aufgereifter. Und du kannst den Stick oft auch durch ein Verlängerungskabel da platzieren, wo der Empfang besser ist. Aber es gibt auch genug sehr gute Karten mit Antenne.


----------

